# Pouch twist



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I find that I am far more accurate with a PFS or FTS than any other slingshot I own, and it got me thinking why this should be. I wondered if dgui's 90% twist of the pouch before release might be imparting a spin to the 9mm steel on release, in a similar way to the rifling in a gun barrel. Any thoughts on this ? Thanks.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I shoot regular slingshots (that is, non PFSs) and hold the slingshot sideways. I started twisting the pouch 90 degrees to the forks and it changed my shooting for the better. I feel that I have much more control of the shot now and there are almost no wild shots any more.
I don't know about rifiling effect but I do know that for me the pouch twist works great!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Interesting point re you twisting the pouch on regular slingshots M_J Seems to indicate that twisting does more than just prevent fork hits. Thanks for pointing out my 45% mistake as well


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

With ammo that is marked and very good camera equipment this could be found out. A black powder weapon without the upgrade to the barrel will not be accurate so in my opinion it does put a spin as it is driving it for that brief moment the ammo is being shoved against the pouch with lots of force.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i always toought of it as a baseball pitcher throwing a knuckle ball (no twist) vs a 4 seam fast ball (slight twist). n


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

here are two factors i can think of that benefit from the twist

illustrated in paint:

1) more tension felt when pouch is not centered

2) less gap at pouch attachment end

GO DGUI!!!





  








twist Vs No twist




__
strikewzen


__
Oct 10, 2011


__
3



lol


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure about more tension, but the idea of a more tightly closed gap at the pouch makes sense to me. This might also explain the lack of fork hits, as the ball bearing is still enclosed in the pouch as it travels over the fork ends and not free flying. Good thinking Strikewzen


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Good Explanation.*


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Twisting the pouch sure has improved my shooting.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi RP, can I ask what rig you shoot with. Is it per your Avatar ?


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

For the moment yes but I am trying to get the one I made of your design to be the one of choice because it is so easy to carry and down right fun to shoot. I converted it to a FTS and still get hits on the SS and am trying to figure out why. I do know that both the PFS and the FTS are both unforgiving in both the angle you hold it and also the pouch twist.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I really don't have anything to compare to, I started off with the PFS and twisting the pouch, so I guess it stuck when I moved on to more of my traditional forks.. I have never not twisted the pouch. I set my forks for OTT I wonder if it is feasable to do this TTF? same benefits?

LGD


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

It is the only way I can shoot TTF. If I don't I will hit a fork and it is always the right one.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

it helped me too. credit to dgui


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

works as well ott or ttf lgd,ive done both as i guess many others have


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> works as well ott or ttf lgd,ive done both as i guess many others have


Thanks,, I will try this TTF again soon, I did for a short time, but turned to love OTT.. I need to try everything to get the full experience

Cheers

LGD


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

So far, I haven't been as accurate when twisting the pouch, as I am without a twist. I do twist when shooting the PFS, but I'm still not very good (accurate with it yet). There's definite some psychology going on when I think about twist vs no-twist, and a fear of hitting my hand when I use the PFS. I'll keep practicing...


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

I shoot a lot of BB's, .177 kind. So far I have found I shoot better without twisting the pouch. I'm still up in the air about it when I shoot larger ammo. When I shoot a TTF SS it seams to shoot high and Left when I twist the pouch. My OTT SS are not so noticable.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

For me the twisted pouch has decreased my group size. I have been trying it over the last couple of weeks using an OTT ss and 12mm lead. My practice box is about 20yds away and my grouping has definately decreased by a noticable amount. The other thing I have noticed is, with the twisted pouch I get almost no 'flyers'.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

I always twist the pouch on whatever i am shooting.
I find the bands and ammo are the most important item-too strong a band and the pouch turns before reaching the forks-result fork hit.
Again if ammo is too light for the bands the same happens.
Dont forget to turn the pouch-then a slight angle needed before release-as per Dgui video.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I saw this put a can in my yard at about 10ft or so.. Shot and hit it, then twisten my pouch one full turn and hit it again but it sounded almost like it had more power?

Does twisting your pouch give it more power?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I Twist.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

bikermikearchery said:


> I find the bands and ammo are the most important item-too strong a band and the pouch turns before reaching the forks-result fork hit.
> Again if ammo is too light for the bands the same happens.


Aha - perhaps some helpful insights there. I've tried twisting almost entirely with BBs.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Buddy
John SS kindly sent me some bands and 9mm lead to try on my pfs.Havent a a true shooting session with them yet{raining all day}.
But the few shots i did manage there were no fork hits and ammo hit with venom.
I would try slimimg your bands down a little for bb shooting.


----------

